# Chemdog Busted???????



## LBH (Aug 21, 2011)

Heard this at an event last night from a pretty reliable source, was wondering if anyone has heard anything. Rumor is he IRS/DEA grabbed him in Mass this week and his projects have been confiscated.

Hoping it's not true, anyone?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't know it was a real person, I have only smoked the strain. That's why I clicked the post... Hope all ends well.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope not. He's a pretty damn good breeder.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 21, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I hope not. He's a pretty damn good breeder.


Breeder's should be rewarded not disciplined IMO!


----------



## metamorphy (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.gazettenet.com/2011/08/03/police-dea-bust-elaborate-pot-growing-operation

http://www.gazettenet.com/2011/08/05/easthampton-pd-cites-multi-agency-team-in-drug-bust

word on the street if you had any connections with Chemdog, you should be watching your back. im not saying the man went narc, but you have to ask yourself how he was released with only a $1000 bond? i feel extremely bad for the women caught with him i highly doubt she even got off so easily, she was only 23 also. they dont even mention her at all sadly.

i mean he has over 9 pounds, proof he was selling and a firearm only to get a measly bond release of only $1000, something really is not right there not at all. its been said he is actually working with authorities, its be suspected before but now after seeing this im really starting to wonder if he actually is working with them.


----------



## metamorphy (Aug 25, 2011)

yes he was busted that is Chemdog in the flesh, but for those who strictly care about his seeds more than why he was released so easily, youll be happy to know he got out immediately with a $1000 bond.

to me sounds very fishy, also they dont even mention what happened to the girl with him, so its possible he gave all the information he could to save his ass while screwing everyone else in the process.

this is just suspicion but i think everyone can agree it doesnt sound right a $1000 bond for some very heavy charges, especially a firearm that was unlicensed...


----------



## metamorphy (Aug 25, 2011)

if that was here i wouldve been charged with 15 years in prison and a $50,000 dollar bond just for the herb charges alone excluding the intent to sell and the unlicensed firearm.. id be in prison for life. yet he gets off with a $1000 bail.


----------



## Prefontaine (Aug 25, 2011)

doesnt anyone else watch sons of anarchy, what if the feds knew who he was talking to and dealing with before busting him, then they busted him and let him go intentionally to make it look like a gnark, then they can check out the other people they are watching to see how they change their associations/ with chemdog. 

or he could have just rolled over on everyone, but if he did wouldnt they want it to look like he didnt? 

one way to catch fish is setup a net, then beat the hell out of the water and catch all the fish that make a run for it.


----------



## metamorphy (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont see how that would change anything, if the feds knew they were looking for people he was talking to, what difference would it make for them to arrest him and let him go just to stir up emotions with his high end friends? if they knew who they were looking for before hand they wouldve just went straight for them, arresting him to make him seem like a narc just seems completely pointless. 

the only thing that would do is prevent people from not talking to him as much anymore which doesnt make it any easier for them to find the big players.

i dont know how good it is to judge how the feds actually work based off of a TV show on Fox, just in my opinion..


----------



## namtih024 (Aug 25, 2011)

metamorphy said:


> if that was here i wouldve been charged with 15 years in prison and a $50,000 dollar bond just for the herb charges alone excluding the intent to sell and the unlicensed firearm.. id be in prison for life. yet he gets off with a $1000 bail.


 he was arrested in the new york, its decriminalized but not legal especially cultivation, but this could be one reason bail was low, does anybody know what their laws on cultivation are. 
where im from bond is usually 10% - 15 % of your bail, so a $1000 bond could be upwards of $10,000 bail. 
also 9 lbs is not what you would call a commercial crop, in reality its not that much, especially for a seasoned breader like Chemdog
the firearm was also found in his home not on his person or in his stash (makes a huge difference here), but it also states he did not have the proper paperwork to own it, must be a NY law. you dont need any licence to own a firearm where i am from.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

Details About this report​








*





Incarceration *​ *





Fine*​ *Possession* 25 g or less (first offense) civil citation none $100 25 g or less (second offense) civil citation none $200 25 g or less (3rd offense) misdemeanor 5 days and/or fine $250 25 g to 2 oz* misdemeanor 3 months $500 2 to 8 oz class A misdemeanor 1 year and/or fine $1,000 8 to 16 oz (first felony) class E felony 1-4 years and/or fine,
if second offense- 3-4 years (mandatory ½ jail sentence) $5,000 16 oz to 10 lbs (first felony) class D felony 1 - 15 years and/or fine,
if 2nd offense mandatory ½ jail sentence $5,000 More than 10 lbs (first felony) class C felony 1 - 15 years and/or fine,
if 2nd offense mandatory ½ jail sentence $5,000 *Includes any amount in public where marijuana is burning or open to public view. *Sale or Cultivation* 2 oz or less gift class B misdemeanor 3 months and/or fine $500 24 g sale class A misdemeanor 1 year and/or fine $1,000 25 g to 4 oz (first felony) class E felony 1 - 4 years, 
if second felony 3-4 years (mandatory ½ jail sentence)​ $5,000 4 to 16 oz (first felony) class D felony 1-7 years 
(probation if no prior felony)​ $5,000 16 oz to 10 lbs (first felony) class C felony 1-5 years and/or fine, 
if second felony 4-7 years (mandatory ½ jail sentence) 
$5,000 10 lbs or more (first felony) class C felony 1-15 years and/or fine
if second felony 6-15 years (mandatory ½ jail sentence) 
Sale to a minor (first felony) class D felony 1 - 7 years $5,000 *Miscellaneous* (paraphernalia, license suspensions, drug tax stamps, etc...) Paraphernalia possession (must be dirty paraphernalia) misdemeanor 1 year $1,000 *Details* ​ Possession of 25 grams or less of marijuana is punishable by a fine of $100 for the first offense. For the second offense, the penalty increases to a $200 fine and for subsequent offenses the fine increases to $250 and a maximum of 15 days in jail time may be imposed. 

Possession of greater than 25 grams or possession of any amount in public where the marijuana is burning or open to public view, is a class B misdemeanor and is punishable by up to three months in jail and a fine up to $500. 
For possession of greater than two ounces, the penalty increases to a possible one year in jail and a fine up to $1,000. 
Possession of greater than eight ounces increases the penalties to a possible one to one and a half years in prison and a fine up to $5,000. The penalties for possession of greater than 16 ounces are 1-15 years in prison and a fine up to $5,000. For possession of any amount greater than 10 pounds, the penalty is 1-15 years in prison and a fine up to $5,000.
Delivery or manufacture of two ounces or less of marijuana for no remuneration is punishable by up to three months in jail and a fine up to $500. For delivery or manufacture of 25 grams or less, the penalty is up to one year in jail and a fine up to $1,000. For amounts greater than 25 grams, the penalty increases to one to one and a half years in jail and a fine up to $5,000. Delivery or manufacture of greater than four ounces is punishable by one to two and a half years in prison and a fine up to $5,000. For any amount greater than 16 ounces, the penalty increases to one to five and a half years in prison and a fine up to $5,000.
Any sale or delivery to a minor is punishable by 1-7 years in prison and a fine up to $5,000.
Possession or sale of paraphernalia is punishable by up to one year in jail or a fine up to $1,000.




*Decriminalization:* The state has decriminalized marijuana to some degree. Typically, decriminalization means no prison time or criminal record for first-time possession of a small amount for personal consumption. The conduct is treated like a minor traffic violation.
Also see Federal Laws 

*Share This Page *          





 


 





 






http://web.blogads.com/advertising/norml/website-top-sidebar/adspotsfolder/ba_adspotsfolder_revision_create_shortcut?persistent_uid=15a901d3e5d9732d254e2fdda79ba125&persistent_ref=


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 25, 2011)

namtih024 said:


> he was arrested in the new york, its decriminalized but not legal especially cultivation, but this could be one reason bail was low, does anybody know what their laws on cultivation are.
> where im from bond is usually 10% - 15 % of your bail, so a $1000 bond could be upwards of $10,000 bail.
> also 9 lbs is not what you would call a commercial crop, in reality its not that much, especially for a seasoned breader like Chemdog
> the firearm was also found in his home not on his person or in his stash (makes a huge difference here), but it also states he did not have the proper paperwork to own it, must be a NY law. you dont need any licence to own a firearm where i am from.


 he wasn't busted in new york, but rather mass. from the couple of articles that i've read..
and i don't really think that chemdog was any sort of breeder either tbh, have you ever bought chemdog seeds? and i don't mean the genetics either, but rather from a company called chemdog.. not trying to say that he didn't fall into some of the best fire ever with his infamous 13 bagseeds and all, it's jut that i don't know if i'd call chemdog a breeder per se if that makes any sort of sense..
and man, anyone thrown off by his pix? lol, nothing personal, but sometimes you get an idea of what someone will lookl ike, and when i saw him, i'd never put his pix and the name chemdog together, lol..


----------



## namtih024 (Aug 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> he wasn't busted in new york, but rather mass. from the couple of articles that i've read..
> and i don't really think that chemdog was any sort of breeder either tbh, have you ever bought chemdog seeds? and i don't mean the genetics either, but rather from a company called chemdog.. not trying to say that he didn't fall into some of the best fire ever with his infamous 13 bagseeds and all, it's jut that i don't know if i'd call chemdog a breeder per se if that makes any sort of sense..
> and man, anyone thrown off by his pix? lol, nothing personal, but sometimes you get an idea of what someone will lookl ike, and when i saw him, i'd never put his pix and the name chemdog together, lol..


i guess you have a point, but what would you call him, i know that he dosn't represent his own company, but i also know if you walk into any dispensary in california your likely to find a strain that has been crossed in some way to a plant whos roots can be traced back to one of his original cuttings, so i put him in the breeder catagory.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

shame to call a man a snitch without knowing details
those are hard words 
dont be so quick to condemn the man


----------



## irieie (Sep 1, 2011)

this is something i read which was pretty interesting, if it is mostly true (which i would beleive) theen this guys is a level above a breeder. whatever that is.


> Chemdog IS a strain grown in Montana, sold in Colorado for years, purchased by a person in Massachusetts, during the time when the chemdog was in Mass, the chemdog in Montana and CO stopped flowing due to leo and was left alone with the "Chemdog" (person) in Mass, There were 12 original beans, two originals males. The first female became Chemdog '91, there were chemA and chemB phenos and then in 2000 chem sister and Chem D were grown out and loved by many, The leftover seeds were brought back to CO to be grown out and now account for four more phenotypes. There are also many other hybrids including Geisel, Snodog, bubblechem among others. The SOURDIESEL is actually a sensi seeds 1986 Super Skunk grown out in VA for a while, brought to Mass. and a herm flowered this skunk and these accidental seeds were grown out in Albany and NYC and renamed the SourDiesel. (ps- Diesel is 91 Chemdog just renamed) Og Kush is Chemdog renamed when it made its way to the west coast.


----------



## cranker (Sep 1, 2011)

Dunno why a breeder of that stature wouldn't move to Cali or even Amsterdam, name recognition alone would get him hired onto half the seed companies.


----------



## Beaters (Sep 1, 2011)

metamorphy said:


> http://www.gazettenet.com/2011/08/03/police-dea-bust-elaborate-pot-growing-operation
> 
> http://www.gazettenet.com/2011/08/05/easthampton-pd-cites-multi-agency-team-in-drug-bust
> 
> ...


Please be very careful with that sort of rumor. A friend of mine was murdered because of a similar one many years ago.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is why gossip KILLS! here you have MOfu's giving opinions on shit they have no idea about,not one of you was there during the bust nor were you arrested with this man or know any of the Particulars of the case as of yet..I have watched with my own eyes people get fucked off because of rumors that later was found to be untrue and the majority of the time it was for being labeled a snitch in one way or another. Already you have every tom dick and harry on here telling the whole story fpr him well if they are watching this thread to help them with a case then they wouldnt have to go far to get some shaddy ass evidence at all there are real snitch's and bitch's on here telling it all about what they dont know now who are the real RATS...Thats what give this sight its sometimes bad name gossip and idle chatter that has no substance grow the fuck up and let whoever got pinched defend himself without jumping to you own conclusions...


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> This is why gossip KILLS! here you have MOfu's giving opinions on shit they have no idea about,not one of you was there during the bust nor were you arrested with this man or know any of the Particulars of the case as of yet..I have watched with my own eyes people get fucked off because of rumors that later was found to be untrue and the majority of the time it was for being labeled a snitch in one way or another. Already you have every tom dick and harry on here telling the whole story fpr him well if they are watching this thread to help them with a case then they wouldnt have to go far to get some shaddy ass evidence at all there are real snitch's and bitch's on here telling it all about what they dont know now who are the real RATS...Thats what give this sight its sometimes bad name gossip and idle chatter that has no substance grow the fuck up and let whoever got pinched defend himself without jumping to you own conclusions...


amen bro they condemned him worse then the courts will


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

cranker said:


> Dunno why a breeder of that stature wouldn't move to Cali or even Amsterdam, name recognition alone would get him hired onto half the seed companies.


well some times people have roots 
like i do


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 1, 2011)

fabfun said:


> amen bro they condemned him worse then the courts will


Right on man this shit is contaguios! Its like the story of the four guys that got caught in the bank and managed to exscape throught the back door everyone went there own way and foundgreat hidding spots to tie them over except this one guy who chose to hide behind the telephone pole and give up. As soon as he was captured the first thing he said was Come on out guys (WE) are caught as he walked near each of there hiding spots..Go figure!  Peace


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Right on man this shit is contaguios! Its like the story of the four guys that got caught in the bank and managed to exscape throught the back door everyone went there own way and foundgreat hidding spots to tie them over except this one guy who chose to hide behind the telephone pole and give up. As soon as he was captured the first thing he said was Come on out guys (WE) are caught as he walked near each of there hiding spots..Go figure! Peace


i would have had to come out swinging on his ass


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 1, 2011)

lol! and i would have helped.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 1, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I hope not. He's a pretty damn good breeder.


bag seed genetics? more power to the man but didnt he find the seeds in a random bag of super chronic, i mean i may be stupid but good breeder who found his genetics by accident?

id say a good breeder is someone who travels to find their genetics and bring it back, but then again i dont know much about breeding

and isnt good bud grown the same way as good breeding, control of climate and intake of nutrients? i dont know about the rest of you but ive been doing great form the begining without and websites(didnt have internet then) or help from books or friends . . . but ok


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

no if u find a million dollars cause u didnt earn it u are still a millionaire?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

u can take a shit seed and make it different due to conditions 
found a seed in a bag or traveled across the world to find it still the same in the end right


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 1, 2011)

fabfun said:


> no if u find a million dollars cause u didnt earn it u are still a millionaire?


oh, my bad . . . .


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 1, 2011)

fabfun said:


> u can take a shit seed and make it different due to conditions
> found a seed in a bag or traveled across the world to find it still the same in the end right


i notice you give credit to seed and not the sower

now if you make that seed . . . . . thats what i call a breeder, i guess he just a lucky man who can breed with the best SD one of my all time favorits


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i notice oyu give credit to seed and not the sower


sure it is the seed to have potential but it is up to what grower does with it


----------



## Isisyogi (Sep 1, 2011)

Prefontaine said:


> doesnt anyone else watch sons of anarchy, what if the feds knew who he was talking to and dealing with before busting him, then they busted him and let him go intentionally to make it look like a gnark, then they can check out the other people they are watching to see how they change their associations/ with chemdog.
> 
> or he could have just rolled over on everyone, but if he did wouldnt they want it to look like he didnt?
> 
> one way to catch fish is setup a net, then beat the hell out of the water and catch all the fish that make a run for it.



Maybe they want him to turn narc so they advertise his bail so that others will think he has turned when he hasn't.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 1, 2011)

Isisyogi said:


> Maybe they want him to turn narc so they advertise his bail so that others will think he has turned when he hasn't.



awnaw they wont u to keep in business to raise lawyer money so they just tail u and wire tap ans since he was already bust judge will sign warrant then they will go after others


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 2, 2011)

dang . . . . .


----------



## fabfun (Sep 2, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dang . . . . .


Dang what lol


----------



## irieie (Sep 2, 2011)

well this is an interesting case. there are a few reasons why he was living in western mass. for one that is a very liberal and hippy area with a bunch of liberal arts schools. Massachusetts has some very lenient laws when it comes to pot. and there are a lot of old hippies that have lived there for a while and have been growing for a while. 

one thing i noticed is that this guy was caught with only 97 plants (under 100 limit which feds ususally go after) and he only had nine pounds, which may seem like a lot but for the caliber bust it was that is not really a lot. i mean they must have been watching this guy for a while and probably have wanted to bust for a while and needed to pull the trigger on the investigation. i mean come on why else would the irs have been involved if they had not been real serious about getting this guy. so they got the guy with not that much and they had to release him according to the law, this does not mean anything else conclusive. 

on another note as this guy as a breeder. he obviously has done great things with the chemdawg strain. its not like the guy found the seed and then that was it. he must have worked on it for years at a time when few other people were doing what he was. this was before seed banks and before the internet. and cmon do you really think that the mother of so many great strains in the us in the past 20 years was just some random bag seed?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 2, 2011)

I see people speculating about if, whether he's cooperating with the feds and I'm gonna tell you from my own experiences. With his charges as they're stated there's NO WAY his bound was 1k without cooperating #fact. They don't give a fuck about who knows if, you're cooperating once the put your face out there like that. If, he was a confidential informant you wouldn't of heard about the bust at all. They gave him some slack for his cooperation and that's why the magistrate deemed him as a minimal flight risk with such a low bound. Make no mistake with his case he's cooperating a blind man can see that. The feds work like this, you cooperate and have it easy...choose not to cooperate and they make it very difficult. That dude has zero toughness that's evident by rez disrespecting him and rez is widely believed to be a pussy. It's a shame that I feel bad about blowing a strain or hybrid associated with a snitch. What even more of a shame is some people don't care if, he's a snitch or not. I hate snitches!!!! Do your time!!! The feds giving you a 1k bond and you think that person ain't cooperating you don't know what you're talking about or dumb. Feds prosecute affluent people and individuals with ties to affluent people. All the underground community does is hype the strain. You think the feds haven't been building a case this whole time and waiting for that moment to get him. It was bound to happen!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 2, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> I see people speculating about if, whether he's cooperating with the feds and I'm gonna tell you from my own experiences. With his charges as they're stated there's NO WAY his bound was 1k without cooperating #fact. They don't give a fuck about who knows if, you're cooperating once the put your face out there like that. If, he was a confidential informant you wouldn't of heard about the bust at all. They gave him some slack for his cooperation and that's why the magistrate deemed him as a minimal flight risk with such a low bound. Make no mistake with his case he's cooperating a blind man can see that. The feds work like this, you cooperate and have it easy...choose not to cooperate and they make it very difficult. That dude has zero toughness that's evident by rez disrespecting him and rez is widely believed to be a pussy. It's a shame that I feel bad about blowing a strain or hybrid associated with a snitch. What even more of a shame is some people don't care if, he's a snitch or not. I hate snitches!!!! Do your time!!! The feds giving you a 1k bond and you think that person ain't cooperating you don't know what you're talking about or dumb. Feds prosecute affluent people and individuals with ties to affluent people. All the underground community does is hype the strain. You think the feds haven't been building a case this whole time and waiting for that moment to get him. It was bound to happen!!!


I am in no way stepping up to protect this dude from any other as i really dont give a mad fuck! But once again let me say i think any ho coward ass biacth that comes on this forum and acuses someone of being a snitch is just that i cant help but reiterate this afain i have been there front and center to whitness people get there life snuffed out only to find out later that they were not a snitch..In the penitentary we now say show me the paperwork and it will speak for itself if not shut the fuck up! Wanna be gagsters lol a lolt or thid rederick could be fueled by jealousy plain and simple!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 2, 2011)

This site states Greg Krzanowski is Rezdog.
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.cannabiscafe.net/foros/showthread.php/251997-%25C3%258Dndice-del-hilo-sobre-criadores-y-bancos-de-cannabis&ei=MWthTrO3NvHC0AG5r7QH&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ7gEwADgK&prev=/search%3Fq%3DGregory%2BKrzanowski%2Bchemdog%26start%3D10%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1173%26bih%3D551%26prmd%3Divnso

Quote:
Ed Rosenthal,
Gerrit Slot (Magus Genetics), 
Gregory Rezdog Krzanowski (Reservoir Seeds),


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

*sad indeed  hoping for the best  --contributed some danky-dank genetics.. 

--cheers


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 3, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> I am in no way stepping up to protect this dude from any other as i really dont give a mad fuck! But once again let me say i think any ho coward ass biacth that comes on this forum and acuses someone of being a snitch is just that i cant help but reiterate this afain i have been there front and center to whitness people get there life snuffed out only to find out later that they were not a snitch..In the penitentary we now say show me the paperwork and it will speak for itself if not shut the fuck up! Wanna be gagsters lol a lolt or thid rederick could be fueled by jealousy plain and simple!


Stfu! You ain't never did a bid! If, you had been in the system you know with his charges you ain't getting no $1,000 dollar bond. You obviously never had a possession with intent nor a gun charge or a fed case saying dumb shit like that. Ask your lawyer idiot!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 3, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> Stfu! You ain't never did a bid! If, you had been in the system you know with his charges you ain't getting no $1,000 dollar bond. You obviously never had a possession with intent nor a gun charge or a fed case saying dumb shit like that. Ask your lawyer idiot!


 Dude you are a fuck'n coward to the maximum and you donrt have a clue as to what i have done hoe! i have done more then 19 years of state prison time with the last stretch being a cool Dime never been a rat or gossiper like yo bitch ass so shut the fuck up yourself and get the fuck out another mans shit you coward bitch..And that s for real ...Blood Nation Fagot and i am not affraid to let you know where the fuck i am..Nor cal Sacramento area by way of L.A you get this far and we can def meet somewhere mutial and d what we do i hate cell soldiers!!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

powered by










​  
Select a State See Map Alabama Alaska Arizona Arkansas California Colorado Connecticut Delaware District of Columbia FEDERAL Florida Georgia Guam Hawaii Idaho Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas Kentucky Louisiana Maine Maryland Massachusetts Michigan Minnesota Mississippi Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada New Hampshire New Jersey New Mexico New York North Carolina North Dakota Ohio Oklahoma Oregon Pennsylvania Puerto Rico Rhode Island South Carolina South Dakota Tennessee Texas Utah Vermont Virgin Islands Virginia Washington West Virginia Wisconsin Wyoming 




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]State Laws | Leyes Estatales
[/FONT]




 State Laws




MA Marijuana Penalties 
Penas Estatales








(No medical law)








MA Drugged Driving (DUID)








MA Tax Stamps








(No hemp law)




 Find out more




MA Marijuana News








MA NORML Chapter








NORML Legal Help 




 State Data




MA Arrests(PDF) 








MA Arrest Map 








MA Mj. Crop Estimates 








 MA Top 10 Cash Crops 




 Speak Out




Email MA Representatives








Email MA Media




















Donate Now
















NORML PAC
















Take Action
















FAQ's
















News Archive
















Library




























In The Media
















NORML Chapters
















Women's Alliance
















Contact Officials




























About Marijuana
















Personal Use
















Medical Use
















Industrial Use




























Legal Issues
















Find A Lawyer




























Contact Us
















About NORML
















NORML Foundation




























*T-shirts & Gear*
















Webmaster Tools
















Business Supporters
















NORML Links













Email this page 
Print this page 























Meet Others, Share Stories  Facebook  MySpace  Twitter  digg  Stumble Upon  del.icio.us  YouTube  Flickr  Google   NORML Chapters   NORML Blog   Daily Audio Stash  NORML on Facebook

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Home > State By State Laws > Massachusetts Marijuana Penalties [/FONT]*
*Massachusetts Marijuana Penalties*


*Share This Page *          
  conditional   decriminalized   mandatory   tax stamps  Details About this report​








*





Incarceration *​ *





Fine*​ *Possession* One ounce or less* civil offense none $100 More than one ounce (first offense) misdemeanor 6 months** $500 More than one ounce (subsequent offense) misdemeanor 6 months*** $500 *Offenders under 18 will be required to attend a drug awareness program or pay a $1,000 fine.
**Probation with records sealed upon completion of probation.
***Probation possible. *Sale or Cultivation* Less than 50 lbs (first offense) misdemeanor 2 years*** $5,000 Less than 50 lbs (subsequent offense) misdemeanor 1 &#8211; 2.5 years $1,000 - $10,000 50 to 100 lbs felony 1 year MMS**** up to 2.5 - 15 years $500 - $10,000 100 to 2,000 lbs felony 3 years MMS**** up to 15 years $2,500 - $25,000 2,000 to 10,000 lbs felony 5 years MMS**** up to 15 years $5,000 - $50,000 More than 10,000 lbs felony 10 years MMS**** up to 15 years $20,000 - $200,000 Within 1,000 feet of school/100 feet of a park felony additional 2 years MMS**** up to 15 years $1,000 - $10,000 ***Probation possible.
****Mandatory minimum sentence. *Miscellaneous* (paraphernalia, license suspensions, drug tax stamps, etc...) Paraphernalia possessing with intent to sell, selling, manufacture with intent to sell misdemeanor 1 - 2 years $500 - $5,000 Paraphernalia sale to a minor felony 3 - 5 years $1,000 - $5,000 Operating under influence (first offense) misdemeanor up to 2.5 years $500 - $5,000, plus additional fees and assessments License suspensions Automatically by Registry of Motor Vehicles 1 &#8211; 5 years for any marijuana
crime if guilty -Paraphernalia possession is not a crime, although paraphernalia remains subject to seizure and forfeiture. *Details* ​ *Question 2 *
An Act Establishing a Sensible State Marihuana Policy passed by 65% in 2008​ Possession of one ounce or less of marijuana is a civil offense, subject to a $100 fine like a traffic ticket. Offenders under 18 are required to attend a drug awareness program or pay a $1000 fine. Possession of more than one ounce of marijuana is punishable by up to six months in jail and a fine of up to $500. For first time offenders, the court will sentence the offender to probation and upon successful completion of the probation period, the offender's record will be sealed. For subsequent offenses, probation may still be possible.
Cultivation, possession with intent to sell, delivery or sale of less than 50 pounds of marijuana is punishable by up to two years in jail and a fine of up to $5,000. For 50 pounds or more, the penalty increases to a mandatory minimum of one year in prison and a possible range of 2.5 - 15 years in prison and a fine of $500 - $10,000. For cultivation or sale of 100 pounds or more the mandatory minimum sentence is three years and up to 15 years in prison, along with a fine of $2,500 - $25,000. For 2,000 pounds or more, the penalties increase to a mandatory minimum 5-year sentence up to 15 years in prison and a fine of $5,000 - $50,000. For any amount of 10,000 pounds or more, the mandatory minimum sentence is 10 years with up to 15 years in prison possible and a fine of $20,000 - $200,000.
Sale of marijuana within 1,000 feet of a school or 100 fee of a park adds another 2-year mandatory minimum sentence for sale and can go as high as an additional 15 years in prison and a fine of $1,000 - $10,000.
The possession with intent to sell, sale or manufacture of paraphernalia is punishable by 1 - 2 years in jail and a fine of $500 - $5,000, unless the sale was to a minor, in which case the penalty is 3 - 5 years in prison and a fine of $1,000 - $5,000. Government must prove defendant knew, or reasonably should know, that object held for sale, sold, or manufactured will be used to violate of Massachusetts Controlled Substances Act. The school zone/park mandatory minimum also applies. 




*Conditional release:* The state allows conditional release or alternative or diversion sentencing for people facing their first prosecutions. Usually, conditional release lets a person opt for probation rather than trial. After successfully completing probation, the individual's criminal record does not reflect the charge.




*Mandatory minimum sentence:* When someone is convicted of an offense punishable by a mandatory minimum sentence, the judge must sentence the defendant to the mandatory minimum sentence or to a higher sentence. The judge has no power to sentence the defendant to less time than the mandatory minimum. A prisoner serving an MMS for a federal offense and for most state offenses will not be eligible for parole. Even peaceful marijuana smokers sentenced to "life MMS" must serve a life sentence with no chance of parole.




*Decriminalization:* The state has decriminalized marijuana to some degree. Typically, decriminalization means no prison time or criminal record for first-time possession of a small amount for personal consumption. The conduct is treated like a minor traffic violation.




*Marijuana tax stamps:* This state has a marijuana tax stamp law enacted. This law mandates that those who possess marijuana are legally required to purchase and affix state-issued stamps onto his or her contraband. Failure to do so may result in a fine and/or criminal sanction. For more information, see NORML's report Marijuana Tax Stamp Laws And Penalties .
Also see Federal Laws 

*Share This Page *          
​ 




 


 





 






​  
This Week in Weed: August 28th &#8211; September 3rd
Fri, 02 Sep 2011
Wired Magazine: Check the Map. Are You Paying Too Much For Your Marijuana?
Tue, 30 Aug 2011
DEA Issues &#8216;Final Order&#8217; Rejecting Private Production Of Cannabis For FDA-Approved Research
Mon, 29 Aug 2011
This Week in Weed: August 21st &#8211; 27th
Thu, 25 Aug 2011
Tremendous PBS Video Explains Why Medical Cannabis Works &#8212; And How Big Pharma Is Planning To Cash In On It
Thu, 25 Aug 2011






State DUID Laws
Get NORML News for iPhone and iPod Touch 
Real World Ramifications of Cannabis Legalization and Decriminalization
Change Marijuana Laws in Your State: Act Now!
Nearly 200 Studies Support Medical Cannabis! Read Them Here

Your 125x125 Ad Here!













 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Site Map &#8226; Contact Us &#8226; Support NORML &#8226; Take Action &#8226; Library [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]© 2011 NORML &#8226; Privacy Statement &#8226; Site Terms &#8226; Site by [/FONT]Communicopia and Red Aphid [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NORML and the NORML Foundation: 1600 K Street NW, Mezzanine Level, Washington DC, 20006-2832[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Tel: (202) 483-5500 &#8226; Fax: (202) 483-0057 &#8226; Email: [email protected][/FONT]


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

seems they are not to harsh so a 1000 bond is not out of line less then 50 lbs is 2 years with probation and 5000 dollar fine


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

*Bail Bonds - How Are They Determined*

_ By  Ivar Rudi  _
Ads by Google
Become A Bail Bondsman Find Top Criminal Justice Programs to Study Online At Your Own Pace www.CriminalJustice-Info.com
Local Bail bonds Find Bail bonds Near You. See Actual Customer Reviews! Local.com
Bail Bond Surety One of the largest family owned surety bond companies in the nation www.RocheSurety.com



When people who have been accused of committing a crime are arrested and taken to jail, they will go in front of a judge to determine whether or not they are eligible for bail bonds to allow them to be released. It is an insurance to the court, that defendants will return for their trial. Many factors help the judge to order what monetary amount he will attach to bail bonds. The following paragraphs will discuss how the amounts are determined.
One factor the judge considers when ordering the amount is the severity of the crime. The defendants are accused of committing a violent crime, he may decide not to grant bail, or set the amount of it very high. Setting the amount very high helps ensure the court that these defendants will return to court, to stand trial for the charges. If the crime is non-violent, and the judge feels the defendants are not a threat to themselves or society, they might set the amounts lower. The severity of the charged crime is an extremely important factor when setting the amounts.
Next, the judge normally considers the defendants' prior criminal histories when setting bail bonds amounts for charged defendants. If defendants have no past criminal history, he is more likely to set lower amounts. If the defendants indeed have a past criminal history, the bail bonds amounts are likely to be set higher, if he grants bail at all.
Finally, the judge will commonly determine whether or not he thinks the defendants will be a flight risk before setting the amounts. Being a flight risk means that he has reason to believe the defendants will flee authorities, and fail to appear for scheduled court hearings pertaining to their case. If he views defendants as a flight risk, he may set very high amounts, to help ensure the defendants will show up in court again. If the defendants fail to appear in court after meeting requirements, there may be required to forfeit the money they put up for their bail bonds, to get them out of jail. But on the other hand, if the judge does not view the defendants as a flight risk, he may be more willing to set the amounts lower for the accused.
When a person has not been accused of a violent crime, and they are not viewed as a flight risk, they can be released on their own recognizance. This simply means they will be released from jail without any bail being required, on just their signature, and promise they will return for trial.

Copyright 2006 - Ivar Rudi, Ivar suggests you find great market for less by shopping online today. For more information and resources check out:


----------



## consumer reports (Sep 4, 2011)

dude that got pinched had been under leo's eye for at least 6 months after postal inspectors were opening his packages that contained seeds stashed in t shirts coming in from the u.k. they said he was also a major player in a seed mfg biz so IRS is also involved.H.S./DEA/S.P. had been tracking his on line activity and are now monitoring those places where he sold seeds at and where he was ordering seeds from.dude is looking at 87 years.if I was out on $1000 bond I would already be on my way to Belize.
Wish the guy good luck and wish he gets off with a slap on the wrist.No one should be going to jail for non violent crimes that are victimless.




Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> This site states Greg Krzanowski is Rezdog.
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.cannabiscafe.net/foros/showthread.php/251997-%25C3%258Dndice-del-hilo-sobre-criadores-y-bancos-de-cannabis&ei=MWthTrO3NvHC0AG5r7QH&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ7gEwADgK&prev=/search%3Fq%3DGregory%2BKrzanowski%2Bchemdog%26start%3D10%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1173%26bih%3D551%26prmd%3Divnso
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Hip Cat (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow!  A lot of bad information, accusations, and shit talking from a bunch of asshats who knows nothing of who or what they are talking about. First off Chemdog is not rezdog. Two completely different people, trust me. Second the practice of using peoples real names online is very low class and shows a lack of respect for peoples privacy. Sorry to see this site and others stoop so low and allow this to happen, it just doesn't look good using peoples real names and spreading bad information. Yeah the bust was already posted online, but why spread more rumors on these kind of fourms? How would you all like it if your real names were posted? Busted or not. You all should be ashamed of yourselfs and you make me want to puke.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 5, 2011)

Hip Cat said:


> Wow!  A lot of bad information, accusations, and shit talking from a bunch of asshats who knows nothing of who or what they are talking about. First off Chemdog is not rezdog. Two completely different people, trust me. Second the practice of using peoples real names online is very low class and shows a lack of respect for peoples privacy. Sorry to see this site and others stoop so low and allow this to happen, it just doesn't look good using peoples real names and spreading bad information. Yeah the bust was already posted online, but why spread more rumors on these kind of fourms? How would you all like it if your real names were posted? Busted or not. You all should be ashamed of yourselfs and you make me want to puke.



well at least there is some truth to this thread now that u posted 
excellent point u made


----------



## symbiote420 (Sep 6, 2011)

That shit deeper than rap, we got codenames and aliases everywhere, not to be cool but to protect our identity. As for putting a person's real name out there I gotta say you the worse kind of snitch.
And to put this thing about breeders to rest: 90% or more are plain ole pollen chuckers, how many of them have degrees in botany? not many!! These seedbanks and self proclaimed breeders have everybody duped into thinking your only way of obtaining good genetics is from them, I've grown bagseed from regos and that shit fukt over seeds I paid over $100 for.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Dude you are a fuck'n coward to the maximum and you donrt have a clue as to what i have done hoe! i have done more then 19 years of state prison time with the last stretch being a cool Dime never been a rat or gossiper like yo bitch ass so shut the fuck up yourself and get the fuck out another mans shit you coward bitch..And that s for real ...Blood Nation Fagot and i am not affraid to let you know where the fuck i am..Nor cal Sacramento area by way of L.A you get this far and we can def meet somewhere mutial and d what we do i hate cell soldiers!!



LOL, stop false flagging! You ain't gone bust a grape. LOL, I tell you these internet gangsters. What do you know of the feds??? Absolutely nothing! LIL ass boy!


----------



## LBH (Sep 7, 2011)

Well,...I just began the thread to let y'all know what I heard so we could all wish him the best and keep a guy who gave us a few great strains (regardless of how or why) in our thoughts as he goes thru OUR worst nightmare but ass fucking and threats and stuff, not necessary. There's enough drama in this culture already.

Good Luck Dog


----------



## DANKxGROWER (Sep 8, 2011)

JW... Where does the it say in the article his "aka name is Chemdawg"?... ...


----------



## aesan (Sep 9, 2011)

does anyone have a link to any of these news articles???


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 9, 2011)

aesan said:


> does anyone have a link to any of these news articles???


google it man


----------



## cephalopod (Sep 9, 2011)

aesan said:


> does anyone have a link to any of these news articles???


 Look back to page 1 for news links


----------



## Isisyogi (Sep 10, 2011)

Wag the dog. 

All this speculation. Ridiculous. 

No one should be posting this shit with pics and all this speculation. No one knows what happened and labeling him is just making things worse. 

Everyone should mind their own business. There by the grace of god go any one of us.


----------



## Cali chronic (Sep 10, 2011)

ORRRRR he could have strong ties to the community and a lenient judge and a good attorney? Bond is for those who look like they might "get in the wind".


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Sep 10, 2011)

Well when you get busted in my home state, home county with 150k in pot...unless your blowing the police you aint got a chance in fucking hell of getting $1000 bail or bond. So he is possibly talking is the common deducation, and that is possibly my business. Rezdog is MIA, Dutchgrown is MIA, Gypsie is MIA, Franco is MIA.....They are on the lay low and I would imagine its to late to be safe rather than sorry. Especially considering the history between chem and rez and chem and a lot of other breeders...chem was very frequent to use rez as a middle alias....his trademark for the word chemdawg was registered with an alias of Rezdog...perhaps that is why ppl think they are one in the same....that is false, very false. 


When u have ties or had business with these kind of ppl, and they get pinched up, if your SMART.....Bounce, dont give a fuck about specualtion, ask questions later when the dust has settled especially before they found out about u, thanks to your ol partner who got in a pinch.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 11, 2011)

^^^^^this. What's even worse is he has a Federal case. He's looking at a life sentence and you get a 1,000 bond....that's a problem!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 11, 2011)

post like what i seen on this thread make me sick
why dont u guys just drag him out of bed and shot him
then u guys can stop worrying he might snitch on people u will never know 
and how u know ones u think he might snitch on r not ones that snitched on him


----------



## fabfun (Sep 11, 2011)

dirtyshawa said:


> ^^^^^this. What's even worse is he has a Federal case. He's looking at a life sentence and you get a 1,000 bond....that's a problem! View attachment 1780526


i posted same thing u did state by state laws and u got the wrong state jesus fricken christ


----------



## fabfun (Sep 11, 2011)

aesan said:


> does anyone have a link to any of these news articles???



no they dont just make some stuff up then we will post to it with more misinformation
to twist it more


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 11, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i posted same thing u did state by state laws and u got the wrong state jesus fricken christ



http://norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4575 I posted the federals from norml
Wth are you talking about??? Huh??? He was under federal investigation and busted by dea! The state can prosecute him as well, usually they don't. Anyway DUDE, I'm speaking from experience one of my closest friends snitched on me to save his ass so #1 I know Wtf I'm talking about #2 I can speak on it cuz its a free country. Maybe I'm missing sonething what was your point? I could give a fuck about dude he's done nothing for me I'm just clearing up the misinformation. People saying dumb shit cuz of ignorance and that's fine cuz i know most people haven't been in that situation nor do they know how the system works. This is not a state case IT'S FEDERAL so the state is irrelevant. On his charges it DOES NOT say the state of Massachusetts or the commonwealth vs....it say The UNITED STATES OF AMERICA vs. Stop misinforming people they start to believe that shit and really be FUCKED if they do get jammed up.


----------



## r1tony (Sep 11, 2011)

Prefontaine said:


> doesnt anyone else watch sons of anarchy, what if the feds knew who he was talking to and dealing with before busting him, then they busted him and let him go intentionally to make it look like a gnark, then they can check out the other people they are watching to see how they change their associations/ with chemdog.
> 
> or he could have just rolled over on everyone, but if he did wouldnt they want it to look like he didnt?
> 
> one way to catch fish is setup a net, then beat the hell out of the water and catch all the fish that make a run for it.


No doubt, if you dealt with him in person or locally I would probably jump ship and split.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 11, 2011)

Delete this gossip thread please mods this is total bullshit gossip don't let the cops think they got more than they have... Anyone could have tm'ed chemdog name


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Sep 11, 2011)

Delete this gossip thread because no one has a right to free speech nor a voice to point opinions. Hey Joe...This is a SOCIAL website....crazy thought but ppl gonna talk here, and if you respect individual rights, you respect someones right to say whatever the fuck they wish regardless of consequences  

What the cops think is always different from what a jury will think. Nothing on this site can be used as evidence...Its heresay,....sheer gossip at best  So, let ppl talk if they want to....dont be the dictator ( attn mods) and disrespect a humans right to freedom of speech...And if you advent back to terms of service/use and say this topic is in violation that in its self is a VIOLATION of FEDERAL LAW( and a VIOLATION of EVERY PERSONS RIGHT TO FREEDOM OF SPEECH( *ask your lawyers..pre-agreed terms and contracts, such as the terms of use we all agree to be members....like someone owns the imaginary thing we call an internet..... are void in the act of a crime such as violating someones civil rights*)....NOW.....*we would not want to break civil rights on a site that advocates for civil rights now would we???* Lets do the right thing.....SPEAK YOUR MIND, FREELY!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 11, 2011)

This is silly to think you would want your name dragged thru the mud? Growing marijuana social site not fuck with someones name site... If you gooGle search this only bullshit hearsay from a buck of know nothings.... Or people making fun of riu to allow this bullshit.... Strange freedom of speech is one thing but silly threads that pertains to nothing about growing weed... If this was your bro would you want them connected? Chemdog rezdog whatever ? No proof exists


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Sep 13, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> dude that got pinched had been under leo's eye for at least 6 months after postal inspectors were opening his packages that contained seeds stashed in t shirts coming in from the u.k. they said he was also a major player in a seed mfg biz so IRS is also involved.H.S./DEA/S.P. had been tracking his on line activity and are now monitoring those places where he sold seeds at and where he was ordering seeds from.dude is looking at 87 years.if I was out on $1000 bond I would already be on my way to Belize.
> Wish the guy good luck and wish he gets off with a slap on the wrist.No one should be going to jail for non violent crimes that are victimless.


I don't see anywhere in the articles I've read where they give the bail amount. Also there is no info on all the other bullshit stated above, do you have a link or do you have inside info somehow? I am pretty sure if he was looking at 87 his bail would NOT be 1k. Hell, I was looking at 3 and mine was 30k, no violence, no guns


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 13, 2011)

who fucking cares . . .. . 

if its true he has a lawyer and a good one some dont worry chemdog is fine

if it isn't true then it doesn't matter cause it aint true

so . . .. . . . . .. . . . . .. . . . .. . . . . gossip on because it doesn't matter


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 14, 2011)

r1tony said:


> No doubt, if you dealt with him in person or locally I would probably jump ship and split.


Alot of its going to come down to the person. As a general rule though, I got to semi-agree with r1tony here, I might not jump ship, but damn sure believe I would be killing plants and putting the vegetable seeds I keep in their place. And I don't mean throwing them in the trash, if their watching you, their checking your trash. Shred and burn, eat like mad. Watch your surrounding, despite what the movies teach us, their normally not subtle for shit. When they started watching a friend of mine a business across the street starting having its lights on at night, and I saw to marked cops, one in a car, having a conversation and POINTING at his house. (seriously, how fucking slick is that)


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 14, 2011)

Joedank said:


> This is silly to think you would want your name dragged thru the mud? Growing marijuana social site not fuck with someones name site... If you gooGle search this only bullshit hearsay from a buck of know nothings.... Or people making fun of riu to allow this bullshit.... Strange freedom of speech is one thing but silly threads that pertains to nothing about growing weed... If this was your bro would you want them connected? Chemdog rezdog whatever ? No proof exists


In this business, thats the cost of getting busted. One of the best movers I ever knew, moved 400lb a month, got busted for a small time rookie mistake for a short period, now no one will supply him. You may not think its cool, and none of us would like being in that position, but getting busted makes you a liability. No way around it. People stay clean by being paranoid.


----------



## DrFever (Sep 14, 2011)

i am chemdog in disguise ) but a hell of alot sexier


----------



## Tofer (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn son where you from....


----------



## Corneliuss (Sep 24, 2011)

My packages have been getting opened by customs more & more (random online orders)
I've ordered tons of seeds & I just ordered a new set of supplies to grow.
I just had my last 2 items opened - I'm kinda getting scared right now!

Edit: Why I'm saying this is because he was getting seeds confiscated etc. (I've never had that happened but with over 100 seeds being stored...)


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Sep 26, 2011)

Corneliuss said:


> My packages have been getting opened by customs more & more (random online orders)
> I've ordered tons of seeds & I just ordered a new set of supplies to grow.
> I just had my last 2 items opened - I'm kinda getting scared right now!
> 
> Edit: Why I'm saying this is because he was getting seeds confiscated etc. (I've never had that happened but with over 100 seeds being stored...)


 Troll, go away. this thread should be closed by now.


----------



## bodyshop54 (Sep 26, 2011)

wow. its sad some people are mad at him only haveing to pay 1000.00 bond. he is accredited in our community for amazing breeding its not like he stole power to do it either for people to get this wondefull herb someone has to grow it. othwerwise the federal government eradicates it.


----------



## randude101 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have the conclusion to this story. I have been in touch with a reporter that was local and reporting on this case. They all have email addresses on their stories. 

He got 3 years hard federal probation and a $300k forfeiture. Not a walk in the park for a first offense, but it could have been a lot worse. He plead guilty but they had him dead to rights. He was sentenced in January. 

If anyone cannot google this themselves ask me in private and I can show you a link. 

It don't look like he got away with it like someone working with the police would.

I also have a link of the chemdog name being registered.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 9, 2013)

Why wouldn't you just post the links?


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Mar 11, 2013)

It's five years automatically fed time for a pistol n drugs. Old laws but with a sales charge n cultivation that's at least a 20k bond. I heard chem likes other drugs too like blow so who knows what's goin down. But it's fishy to me too. Lol on the conspiracy theorists cuz the Feds already have infiltrated places they want like here. So really either a local cop got info and raided or chem was caught up on a sale to a cop. The Feds wouldn't waste their time on him and his 9 lbs maybe the dea but not the FBI, or CIA. So nothing is that deeply done at that level. Most of those cops are lucky to be smart enough to do their jobs, not be 007s. Lol


----------



## NatesBaked (Mar 30, 2013)

$1000 bond... is sketch. sounds like singing.


----------



## bimple (Mar 30, 2013)

That's Rezdog, not Chemdog - Gregory Rezdog Krzanowski (Reservoir Seeds)


----------



## LBH (Mar 30, 2013)

Wrong. Old news. This will straighten it out for you. This is Chems right hand man




orgoglio said:


> Hey All, I have not been on the comp in a while and figured I would clear a couple things up since I am just now seeing all this BS. Greg is NOT rezdog. Greg is Chemdog. People know the person he received the original chemdog seeds from as chemfather (the dude in cali, think his name is greg too, dont remember much from that Nugs n Jugs)
> Greg may have had a little bit of Ego but he deserved it. I am pretty sure someone other than Greg registered the Chemdog name, I believe it was rez or someone he was working with. I do not know how this bs happened wiith greg getting busted I am assuming he was depositing too much into the bank and trying to clean too much too fast.
> 
> Also....Greg did not rename the Pbud. He was not given the name originally. Also look at the variety from the seeds... they may be 'similar' but so are many strains...doesnt mean someone purposely renamed something to take the credit... Also... the weed got the name then the grower took the name not the other way around...
> ...


----------



## NatesBaked (Mar 30, 2013)

^^ I read it, but I've read most of that before.
And I know those genetics too, happy face


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay, where is Rezdog then?

He's been missing since 2011 from what I read at ICG mag


----------



## LBH (Mar 31, 2013)

Because he was banned. He's hiding with his head between his legs like he should. If chem dropped ANY names, you can bet his would be the first. I have some double diesel growing right now that are supposedly from Res via a friend in connecticut who did some trait isolation for him last yr. Don't know how true it is but the herb is pretty nice. Unstable as all hell,lol, but tasty and somewhat strong (17's) I'm not taking sides on either one here, I could give a shit,lol


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 31, 2013)

this story is literally 2-3 yrs old.


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> this story is literally 2-3 yrs old.


You bring up a good point.. 3 months of no posting in a thread should be an auto-lock and tagged archive so it's still readable, just no posting. As of late, tons of threads are getting pulled up by the necros.


----------



## randude101 (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.gazettenet.com/home/3850750-95/krzanowski-marijuana-southampton-probation


By REBECCA EVERETTStaff Writer 

Monday, January 14, 2013 
(Published in print: Tuesday, January 15, 2013) 


Email
Print
Comments (0)
 Share on linkedin Share on facebook Share on twitter More Sharing Services 6 
 SPRINGFIELD  A Southampton man police said operated an elaborate marijuana grow operation out of an apartment in Easthampton was placed on probation but avoided prison time when he was sentenced in federal court Monday.
U.S. District Judge Michael A. Ponsor sentenced Gregory A. Krzanowski, 39, to three years probation as part of a plea agreement that also requires him to pay $302,900 and give up an unlicensed .22-caliber rifle. 
On Sept. 11, Krzanowski pleaded guilty to one count of possession with intent to distribute marijuana and three counts of money laundering as part of a deal he reached with the U.S. attorneys office following his Aug. 2, 2011, arrest. Krzanowski waived his right to a trial and agreed to plea guilty.
He declined to speak during the brief sentencing, but his attorney, David P. Hoose of Northampton, told the judge his client is a single father who has lost his house and car and is now working hard to pay off debts, including a $300,000 forfeiture as part of the plea deal.
Hes a very nice guy who made a mistake, Hoose said while leaving the federal courthouse. Im sure hell never be seen in a courtroom in Massachusetts again.


On Aug. 2, 2011, local police used federal search warrants to search a third-floor apartment at 20 Florence Road and at the home at 23 Katelyn Way in Southampton where Krzanowski then lived. That came after several months of investigations that involved the Easthampton and Southampton police departments, the federal Drug Enforcement Administration, IRS Criminal Investigations, and the State Police Hampshire County Narcotics Unit.
Police seized about 97 marijuana plants, five pounds of marijuana packaged for distribution and the rifle at the apartment. They found another four pounds of marijuana at the home in Southampton. Easthampton police at the time said the total value of the items seized was approximately $150,000.
Krzanowski was initially charged by the state with cultivation of marijuana, possession with intent to distribute marijuana and possession of a firearm without an identification card. When the U.S. attorneys office took over the case, it charged him instead with the four felonies for which he was sentenced for Monday  marijuana possession with intent to distribute and three counts of money laundering. 
The money laundering charges resulted from three instances between August and December 2009 when Krzanowski deposited $16,000 in cash  which authorities say he obtained from selling marijuana  into a bank account in the name of East Coast Custom Homes in an attempt to disguise his drug business, according to court documents.
In addition to placing Krzanowski on probation for three years, during which time he must avoid narcotics and submit to random drug testing, the plea agreement required Krzanowski to pay $300,000 to the U.S. government, which he did on Nov. 15. According to the U.S. attorneys office, that reflected the proceeds of his illegal business.
The deal also required him to pay a $400 fee to the federal court and a $5,000 fine. Hoose asked Ponsor to waive the $5,000 fine because of the large amount of forfeiture Krzanowski already paid, and Ponsor reduced it to $2,500.
Ponsor made a point of inquiring about Krzanowskis sneaker collection, which court documents stated was valued at $10,000. Hoose said he still has the collection.
Hoose said the fine would mean additional hardship for his client, who may owe additional taxes to the IRS and is trying to pay off about $54,000 in debt. Hoose said Krzanowski is working as an independent home builder and for the home building company of his mother and stepfather, Patricia and James Boyle.
The plea agreement also stated that the U.S. attorneys office would agree not to charge James or Patricia Boyle based on conduct underlying the crimes charged in this case. They are the owners of the third-floor apartment at 20 Florence Road where Krzanowski grew marijuana, according to state land records.
Rebecca Everett can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 11, 2013)

9 lbs of weed and 97 plants, got probation. Thats's a damn good attorney right there.


----------



## bloodytrichomes (Apr 13, 2013)

or a dam good snitch


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 13, 2013)

9 lbs
gun
97 plant
300k plea for tax evasion, $ laundering
N got probation? Something is not right here, strong chance he smirched.


----------



## Dale Earnhardt (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats all they really want is your cash,you can allmost get out of anything if you pay 300,000 in restitution before your trial date.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 13, 2013)

Agreed, they want cash...but most people would get 18-36 months sentence with that ...even if they gave up 500 k.


I thought there were federal mandatory minimums?


----------



## Dale Earnhardt (Apr 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Agreed, they want cash...but most people would get 18-36 months sentence with that ...even if they gave up 500 k.
> 
> 
> I thought there were federal mandatory minimums?


He had a little over 90 plants so he the 5 year madatory -min for the 100 plants was not chargable,he was close.They got me with 118 counting 30 unrooted clones in Tennessee and my lawyer squashed it.They searched my home with no warrant.I was deer hunting when they found three small jars in my hunting bag and hit my house.That carries 16 years state time here


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn, that sucks...good ya beat it tho..

But they investigated this Guy for months..probation is pretty hard to believe.


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2013)

dirtyshawa said:


> http://norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4575 I posted the federals from norml
> Wth are you talking about??? Huh??? He was under federal investigation and busted by dea! The state can prosecute him as well, usually they don't. Anyway DUDE, I'm speaking from experience one of my closest friends snitched on me to save his ass so #1 I know Wtf I'm talking about #2 I can speak on it cuz its a free country. Maybe I'm missing sonething what was your point? I could give a fuck about dude he's done nothing for me I'm just clearing up the misinformation. People saying dumb shit cuz of ignorance and that's fine cuz i know most people haven't been in that situation nor do they know how the system works. This is not a state case IT'S FEDERAL so the state is irrelevant. On his charges it DOES NOT say the state of Massachusetts or the commonwealth vs....it say The UNITED STATES OF AMERICA vs. Stop misinforming people they start to believe that shit and really be FUCKED if they do get jammed up.


My brother did 6 month only at club Fed. The DEA is the reason he was not doing 20 years in State. They cowboy played the locals, and said they had a iron clad rico case. Brother plead NOLO to simple possession, and the judge blasted the Federal prosecutors and wouldn't even make him wear a GPS for his home detention, after. 

Ya never know.


----------



## sonomascomaaroma (May 9, 2013)

I personally know this man. I was shocked to see this thread


----------



## sonomascomaaroma (May 9, 2013)

Lmao nevermind dude i know is chemfather. The one who gave boston those genes from CA. no wonder this post was so confusing...O


----------



## snodog (Jul 17, 2013)

glad to still see people are still slow lol that fat dude is a joke wana b sumbody he aint. case closed


----------



## snodog (Jul 17, 2013)

nobody knows anything worth reading I see. people gotta stop the rumors the real dog aint a hot box


----------



## snodog (Jul 17, 2013)

not true he is a wanabe replica fake kur


----------



## snodog (Jul 17, 2013)

nobody needs to know anything about the real deal everybody can stay dum if u don't know the truth then u must not no much an probably should sit back a jus relax.


----------



## CHEM _DOG (Apr 8, 2014)

cranker said:


> Dunno why a breeder of that stature wouldn't move to Cali or even Amsterdam, name recognition alone would get him hired onto half the seed companies.


 IM FILTHY RICH BUD! ALWAYS BEEN!


----------



## CHEM _DOG (Apr 8, 2014)

snodog said:


> not true he is a wanabe replica fake kur[/QUOTE





fabfun said:


> well at least there is some truth to this thread now that u posted
> excellent point u made


IM CHEMDOG BUD! MOST CALL ME G! I WAS HANGING OUT WITH MIKE TYSON AT THE W IN MANHATTAN AND WOULDNT SELL HIM ANY SO HE PUSHED ME AND RAN OUT THE DOOR WITH MY JAR!LOL


----------



## CHEM _DOG (Apr 8, 2014)

DrFever said:


> i am chemdog in disguise ) but a hell of alot sexier


LOL, FUNNY BUD!


----------



## CHEM _DOG (Apr 8, 2014)

Genesisgrower said:


> 9 lbs of weed and 97 plants, got probation. Thats's a damn good attorney right there.





LBH said:


> Heard this at an event last night from a pretty reliable source, was wondering if anyone has heard anything. Rumor is he IRS/DEA grabbed him in Mass this week and his projects have been confiscated.
> 
> Hoping it's not true, anyone?


it's true! chem dog dispensery comming soon! ck out chemdog glass @facebook for the real deal bud!


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 9, 2014)

Ban this cockslap ^^^

Anyway, this whole ordeal is outlined pretty thoroughly in https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/gypsy-nirvana-arrested-in-manilla.57933/ 

It is definitely wild how greedy these guys got; like anything else illegal, right or wrong, you're just a ticking time bomb when you are that large scale. I mean these guys must have stacked millions with all the seed/homegrown income they were getting over the years. Until we break free from the shackles of ignorance there's no good reason to go over 2k-3k watts unless you're professional scale and legal.

"*Why don't you get a real job, you fucking cocksucker?*"


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2014)

the real chemdog... holla at me!


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 9, 2014)

the real chemdawg doesn't use bigbloom you cockslap. he's also on federal probation, pissing into a cup every two weeks and sure as shit isn't frequenting RIU


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 9, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> the real chemdawg doesn't use bigbloom you cockslap. he's also on federal probation, pissing into a cup every two weeks and sure as shit isn't frequenting RIU


 you could kindly refrain from the cock slap termage imo, but i agree, this person surely isn't the chem dog..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2014)

post up some pics of that nice chemdog bud


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

nice


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 19, 2014)

I highly doubt chem talks like a 20 yr old kid but ho knows maybe he's drunk and bored. stranger things have happened.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 19, 2014)

This is the funniest shit ever. What's up with the diamond plate hood tho?


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 19, 2014)

Why use a diamond plate hood?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

lol poof!


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 20, 2014)

What a tool!! You see his slim pathetic sticks he was growing lol


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 20, 2014)

My nugs are a lot larger than those slim twigs you posted and I run 1k. I have a 1500 but it's too much for my space. Step your game up son. I've seen cfl grows with bigger buds then your diamond plated garbage.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

does it make sense to have 4 1ks stacked like that? not to me lol thats a red flag along with the diamond plate reflector LOL i didnt know where to go with this n damn he gone!


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 20, 2014)

That fucking hood would be heavy and hot as fuck! The footprint would be a 4x4 maybe the heat off that would scorch the shit outta plants. You could roast weinies under that thing with the quickness


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 20, 2014)

bloodytrichomes said:


> or a dam good snitch



ya he snitched out GYPSY and got him busted.. chemdog is a snitch .. that took credit for peoples work.. he lied saying he had huge warehouses and huge operations making seeds when he was making seeds in a tiny room .. rich... lol my ass.. chemdawg is a 40 year old loser. living in mommies basement.. growing weed and selling seeds of others work that he crosses fooling people into thinkin he was good at wat he did LOL..

LOSER and we all know his REAL NAME. hes a snitchhh


----------



## CHEM _DOG (Sep 20, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> ya he snitched out GYPSY and got him busted.. chemdog is a snitch .. that took credit for peoples work.. he lied saying he had huge warehouses and huge operations making seeds when he was making seeds in a tiny room .. rich... lol my ass.. chemdawg is a 40 year old loser. living in mommies basement.. growing weed and selling seeds of others work that he crosses fooling people into thinkin he was good at wat he did LOL..
> 
> LOSER and we all know his REAL NAME. hes a snitchhh


OK,REZDOG!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

its not chemdog.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

cease and assist if youre breeding with the dog too?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

lol ok now ur fucking with me! 

post up some of that nice chem glass or fuck off...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

then fuck off!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

not bad! not bad.... get a close up.


----------



## CHEM _DOG (Sep 20, 2014)

Good talking with you, take care bud!


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 21, 2014)

if I was rezdog.. I wouldn't be on ROLLITUP.. put it that way.. lol....


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 21, 2014)

chem is a bigger loser then SWERVE.. put it that way.. swerve used to brag about how he was making his seeds in warehouse grows.. and how he had huge warehouses he was growing his buds in.. lol.. then we find out dudes running 3 600s.. and isn't nearly as BIG as he thought he was..

i have problems with losers playing off peoples stupidity ..


----------



## CHEM _DOG (Sep 22, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> chem is a bigger loser then SWERVE.. put it that way.. swerve used to brag about how he was making his seeds in warehouse grows.. and how he had huge warehouses he was growing his buds in.. lol.. then we find out dudes running 3 600s.. and isn't nearly as BIG as he thought he was..
> 
> i have problems with losers playing off peoples stupidity ..


3-600S 20 YRS AGO, If you knew anybody or anything U would know Rez had to close down shop because he was relocated by C-MURDER! Rez is nowhere to be found!


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 23, 2014)

swerve had 3 600s.. while he was claiming to have multiple grow houses and a warehouse buddy.. 

im just sayin chem.. or whoever GREG K . he was the same way.. he gets busted with a 97 plants in 1 apartment.. and weed in the other no plants.. says? lol ya he got some hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee operation going ..

and why the hell do you care? u riding his dick a lil hard at the moment.


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 23, 2014)

lol this threads retarded. joint don't worry about it.. we all know the true story.. swerve.. and chem.. or GREG whoever are the losers fucking up the MJ movement. and breeding..... of course.. but I thought greg was still locked up.. but I heard he snitched on gypsy also.. from a reliable source too.. they supposedly caught a seed shipment.. that was going from the US to Gypsys stash . n found out who was running gypsys operation.. and then next thing u know. gypsy goes down.. and in a different country too.. so they were watching him for a bit.. so id say. I believe that greg or whoever he is snitched gypsy out.. so fuck em right..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2014)

rez ratted on gypsy. but did chem rat on rez thats the Q!


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 24, 2014)

for sure.. either way its fucked up.. I don't get why they even care about seed.. its like shut down the millions of illegal grow ops in the national forests and shit.. that's destroying the land with chem nutes. and pesticides!


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 25, 2014)

its funny how all these dudes.. when they talk to people.. they say.. I would never snitch.. I can do the time.. bla bla bla.. then they catch a case.. and they turn into little kids and .. snitch.. or even give info without a deal being setup yet and fuck themselves..

a lot of people get arrested.. its just how you deal with it.. shit I know dudes who have gone down bad.. and didn't say a word.. whose partner.. never got touched.. and his partner just helped him the best he could.. and kept a grow house going the entire time.. and gave him a quarter of each harvest in cash.. to his wife.. instead of half.. but when u aint paying shit.. and u aint working.. 1/4 is better then nothing. for someone who could just say he shut shit down..

but its all about what you believe in.. and attorney / lawyer is always a GREAT INVESTMENT


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2014)

people that know me respect my loyalty


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

CHEM _DOG said:


> IM CHEMDOG BUD! MOST CALL ME G! I WAS HANGING OUT WITH MIKE TYSON AT THE W IN MANHATTAN AND WOULDNT SELL HIM ANY SO HE PUSHED ME AND RAN OUT THE DOOR WITH MY JAR!LOL



Snoop Story better:))). Mad love G


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

JointOperation said:


> chem is a bigger loser then SWERVE.. put it that way.. swerve used to brag about how he was making his seeds in warehouse grows.. and how he had huge warehouses he was growing his buds in.. lol.. then we find out dudes running 3 600s.. and isn't nearly as BIG as he thought he was..
> 
> i have problems with losers playing off peoples stupidity ..


Idiot


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> rez ratted on gypsy. but did chem rat on rez thats the Q!


Rez thief bitch. Known fact


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

EastCoastGenetics420 said:


> lol this threads retarded. joint don't worry about it.. we all know the true story.. swerve.. and chem.. or GREG whoever are the losers fucking up the MJ movement. and breeding..... of course.. but I thought greg was still locked up.. but I heard he snitched on gypsy also.. from a reliable source too.. they supposedly caught a seed shipment.. that was going from the US to Gypsys stash . n found out who was running gypsys operation.. and then next thing u know. gypsy goes down.. and in a different country too.. so they were watching him for a bit.. so id say. I believe that greg or whoever he is snitched gypsy out.. so fuck em right..


U all have poop gens without Chem And Fam. Fools


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

JointOperation said:


> ya he snitched out GYPSY and got him busted.. chemdog is a snitch .. that took credit for peoples work.. he lied saying he had huge warehouses and huge operations making seeds when he was making seeds in a tiny room .. rich... lol my ass.. chemdawg is a 40 year old loser. living in mommies basement.. growing weed and selling seeds of others work that he crosses fooling people into thinkin he was good at wat he did LOL..
> 
> LOSER and we all know his REAL NAME. hes a snitchhh


Haaaaa who made Giesel then?? Idiot


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> rez ratted on gypsy. but did chem rat on rez thats the Q!


Rez is the thief bitch here!!!!! True Fam know truth


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Rez is the thief bitch here!!!!! True Fam know truth


Didn't rat anybody can ask well known peeps. Rez ripped him his gf for gens in short


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

Rez or Jiz seeds are all stolen Chemdog strains gens ect..real peeps no deal and story...Chems one coolest cats ever and def peep the glass


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

JointOperation said:


> chem is a bigger loser then SWERVE.. put it that way.. swerve used to brag about how he was making his seeds in warehouse grows.. and how he had huge warehouses he was growing his buds in.. lol.. then we find out dudes running 3 600s.. and isn't nearly as BIG as he thought he was..
> 
> i have problems with losers playing off peoples stupidity ..



Hatters Ball haaaa wanna be Dogs!!! Fool


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

Lot posts just gotta back up Chem! Without him and CO boys most pop gens wouldn't exist


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2015)

heard that giesel is the funk


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

MSS X ChemD. Roadkill yup


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

Top 5 me


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Hatters Ball haaaa wanna be Dogs!!! Fool


He's winning and is a cool dude so hate on success and it's about strains and terps my man not how many lights another guy has. Ur smoking Chem now


----------



## CaptainOtwayBurns (Jan 8, 2016)

Chemdog = legend

this is sad. 

Im a proud massachusetts native and massachusetts hardly gets the credit deserved for all the top quality marijuana aailable and grown in the state. We have some of best in world!


----------



## CaptainOtwayBurns (Jan 8, 2016)

Had some vanilla kush once and the actual herb i got was featured in high times magazine and was grown in Massachusetts.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

youknowthekid! said:


> Ban this cockslap ^^^
> 
> Anyway, this whole ordeal is outlined pretty thoroughly in https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/gypsy-nirvana-arrested-in-manilla.57933/
> 
> ...


Might be G! He uses word Bud a lot and knows snoop not many know that. Who knows he's rite about glass page that's really Chem


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> rez ratted on gypsy. but did chem rat on rez thats the Q!


Nooooooooooo. Mass very loose pot convictions know people hit more same shit...could ask few ? Find out if it's Chem but he says bud a lot hey bud ok bud like that and knowing snoop isn't that known that he does so idk lot shots at true legend either way from peeps


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 30, 2016)

Genesisgrower said:


> 9 lbs of weed and 97 plants, got probation. Thats's a damn good attorney right there.


nobody gets that deal without ratting


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

i only fired those shots cuzx i figured he was trolling. then i saw his glass page on fb so i started to lean towards it was really chem lol


----------



## bullSnot (Jul 30, 2017)

In 2012 sentenced to 3 years probation...but then trademarked CHEMDOG...HE PROBABLY COULD OF HELPED EASTHAMPTONS ECONOMY if left alone


----------



## DREGER (Apr 9, 2018)




----------

